# Hello from Florida



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello to all of you fellow archery nuts, Just found this site and thought it looked pretty good. So I hope all of you have a good safe 2008

Bowtech531:wink:


----------



## fishmannyj (Mar 6, 2008)

*welcome*

:welcomesign: to AT. Glad you found us! You might get addicted as I have and spend way to much time on here. I have found this sight very helpfull. Most of these guys are a Hoot!! (cept the ones who bash Mathews) :eek3: Have fun on here and good shootin!


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks, It seems like it could be reall addicting already.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Bowtech531. Have fun here.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome from So. Dak.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

...welcome from SW Ohiol


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Y'all r makin me feel kinda wanted, Lmao thanks a bunch for the warm welcome fella's


----------

